# Binocular Decisions



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I have narrowed down to two binoculars that I am wanting to buy but can't decide on which one. Vortex Diamondback 10x42 or Nikon Monarch 5 10x42
Has anyone have any opinions or advice on the two?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I JUST picked up those exact DiamondBack 10x42's from Cabelas through their sale for my boys Christmas Present. Our other bino's are Nikon Monarch's... been happy with them, but IMO the Diamondbacks are better. Had both Monarchs sent in to fix the eye cups, Nikon fixed them for free under warranty and sent'em back.

PS: Cabelas had a optics sale on their website that put the Diamondbacks sub-$200, I then just had them ship to store where I picked them up). I dont know how much cheaper you can get on them honestly, figuring in gas to drive around etc etc.


-DallanC


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I went through this same decision earlier this year decided on the vortex but ended up getting the 10x50s and have not regretted the decision. Best set I have ever had and they gather light like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the nikon monarch 5's (10x42) and I like them. I haven't had any problems with them. I also have a pair of the vortex Viper HD's 15x50. If you do get the vortex I would get the vipers. I do love my Monarch's though. I'm sure which ever you chose, you will enjoy them


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, I debated also with the 10x50. Jrdnmoore3, do you believe they let in a whole lot more light than the 42s? enough to tell the difference?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dirtbag08 said:


> Yeah, I debated also with the 10x50. Jrdnmoore3, do you believe they let in a whole lot more light than the 42s? enough to tell the difference?


I liked them better I went to sportsmans just before dark and had the guy at the counter take both outside which they were happy to do and I noticed a difference then and they collect better than my Leupold 8x42 I had prior night and day difference


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

The diamondbacks are in the black Friday ad at Cabela's for $129.99. That's not a typo.

http://digitaledition.qwinc.com/publication/?i=278352


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought these for $149 back in the summer and they worked very well for the entire hunt, we compared them side-by-side with my brother-in-law's brand new diamondbacks and found very little difference. The new $119 price tag is really nice:

http://www.costco.com/Alpen®-Shasta...-Prism-Camo-Binoculars.product.100204018.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> The diamondbacks are in the black Friday ad at Cabela's for $129.99. That's not a typo.
> 
> http://digitaledition.qwinc.com/publication/?i=278352


LAst time I ever tried to get a deal like that the line went from Cabelas front door, up the north sidewalk, then east past the loading bays... then north along the fence about 100 yards. Enough people rushed in they stopped letting people in for 20 minutes... enough time those inside snapped up all the good deals. I had gotten their early... there was not enough stock for even the first 50 people in the door.

Never again. Blackfriday ad's are like ad's for lottery tickets. Sure you might win, someone always does, but its a poor waste of time / money.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Comparing a pair of binoculars with a 42mm objective lens with one that has a 50mm objective lens as far as letting in light is like comparing a flashlight with almost dead batteries with one with brand new batteries. 

Any binocular with a 50mm objective is going to let in a lot more light than one with a 42mm objective, I don't care what brand you are looking at and it is dumb to even consider the difference. 

One thing that you haven't considered is that the 10x42 binoculars weigh less than the 10x50's. So does that equal out the difference in light gathering capabilities of the 50mm objective vrs the 42mm objective?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

DallanC said:


> LAst time I ever tried to get a deal like that the line went from Cabelas front door, up the north sidewalk, then east past the loading bays... then north along the fence about 100 yards. Enough people rushed in they stopped letting people in for 20 minutes... enough time those inside snapped up all the good deals. I had gotten their early... there was not enough stock for even the first 50 people in the door.
> 
> Never again. Blackfriday ad's are like ad's for lottery tickets. Sure you might win, someone always does, but its a poor waste of time / money.
> 
> -DallanC


Go to Sportsman's instead. They'll price match and way less people (even though it'll still be busy).


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a mathematical formula to determine how much light an optic will transmit to your eye. simply divide the size of the objective lens by the magnification. for example a 10x42 (whether it be a binocular, monocular, or scope) will have an exit pupil (the size of the dot of light that passes through the optic and enters your eye) of 4.2 mm. a 10x50 will be 5mm.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I think the monarchs will have better glass then the diamondbacks. If I were you I would step up a model or 2 in the vortex line.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

No experience with that particular Vortex model but have been running some Nikon Monarchs for about 6 years. I too had to send them in under warranty to get the eye cups fixed. It took about 2 weeks but wasn't a huge deal. I thought I had some decent glass with them until I looked through my Dad's Leica Geovids. Now I'm saving up for better glass. If that's what the funds allow either one should work for you. Compare them side by side of you can and see what works best for your eyes.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I absolutely love my 10x42 diamondback binos I don't think you can get better glass with that good of a price anywhere but vortex. If I were to do it again though I would save a little more and buy the size up!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> LAst time I ever tried to get a deal like that the line went from Cabelas front door, up the north sidewalk, then east past the loading bays... then north along the fence about 100 yards. Enough people rushed in they stopped letting people in for 20 minutes... enough time those inside snapped up all the good deals. I had gotten their early... there was not enough stock for even the first 50 people in the door.
> 
> Never again. Blackfriday ad's are like ad's for lottery tickets. Sure you might win, someone always does, but its a poor waste of time / money.
> 
> -DallanC


That's been my experience as well. I cut way back on my Cabelas patronage because of the way they run the sales. Not just Black Friday, but many "Limited time, limited quantity". Nothing more than a Walmart wanna be with most prices way higher than other local stores. Several years ago my brother came to Lehi from the Basin area for a sale. One time, and will absolutely not shop at Cabelas again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Comparing a pair of binoculars with a 42mm objective lens with one that has a 50mm objective lens as far as letting in light is like comparing a flashlight with almost dead batteries with one with brand new batteries.
> 
> Any binocular with a 50mm objective is going to let in a lot more light than one with a 42mm objective, I don't care what brand you are looking at and it is dumb to even consider the difference.
> 
> One thing that you haven't considered is that the 10x42 binoculars weigh less than the 10x50's. So does that equal out the difference in light gathering capabilities of the 50mm objective vrs the 42mm objective?


What good is a 50mm binocular objective if you have a 40mm rifle scope objective? Think about it... ;-)

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> What good is a 50mm binocular objective if you have a 40mm rifle scope objective? Think about it... ;-)
> 
> -DallanC


It lets you see what you can't see to shoot at.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> It lets you see what you can't see to shoot at.


:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------

